# Beginner Coral Tank



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Had these corals for about a week. The mushrooms grew the fastest, they've already doubled in size! I'm not sure where best to put them though. Any recommendations?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I would place them close to the bottom of a rock and then the mushrooms will start to spread on the rocks.

Is the green ball cheato?

Also on the right of the tank there are few green sticks like algae, they can grow everywhere, albeit slow. I would monitor them not to let them spread to everywhere.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

notclear said:


> I would place them close to the bottom of a rock and then the mushrooms will start to spread on the rocks.
> 
> Is the green ball cheato?
> 
> Also on the left of the tank there are few green sticks like algae, they can grow everywhere, albeit slow. I would monitor them not to let them spread to everywhere.


Yeah, it's your chaeto, lol.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You're one of the very few that place cheato in a display tank :O


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

notclear said:


> You're one of the very few that place cheato in a display tank :O


The tank is not drilled, so no option for a sump. I'm planning to either replace it with true sea grass (if I ever find any) in the future, or just hide it behind rocks. Right now though, I need it to keep nuisance algae down. It also serves as a great place for breeding pods.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

solarz said:


> The tank is not drilled, so no option for a sump. I'm planning to either replace it with true sea grass (if I ever find any) in the future, or just hide it behind rocks. Right now though, I need it to keep nuisance algae down. It also serves as a great place for breeding pods.


get a hang on back refugum like a modified aquaclear made into a refugum and place the cheato in there


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> get a hang on back refugum like a modified aquaclear made into a refugum and place the cheato in there


I've tried that before on my 16 gallon. I used an AC 110, but the space was still too small and it just ended up growing cyano on my chaeto. In the end I had to toss all the chaeto out.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome little start!!
Just a few tips...
Chuck the cheato before it takes over the tank and attaches to every piece of rock you own.
Break off those green/white tubes on the right side of the tank. They are a form of calcium based algae that spread fast and will eat up your calcium.
Ditch the damsel since they are extremely territorial and a nuisance!!!

And lastly, come to the frag swap next weekend and bring stacks of cash!!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

notclear said:


> Also on the right of the tank there are few green sticks like algae, they can grow everywhere, albeit slow. I would monitor them not to let them spread to everywhere.


the green sticks are macroalgae. they are called Neomeris annulata. I got a few of them too.

This is the best photo I have seen of them: 









but I think they will likely grow like this for most people (and mine are scattered like that):


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I actually like the way chaeto looks in your tank. it's kinda like fresh water aquascaping. question is if they will stay in place.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Once your powerhead gets a hold of the cheato it turns into a mess. Its just a matter of time. The neomeris isn't a macro as far as I know but rather a calcium based algae and isn't photosynthetic so it can grow in your plumbing, poweheads, sump, or anywhere else it likes and will keep lowering your calcium levels until its gone


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ewwwww i'm getting rid of them NOW.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Bayinaung said:


> the green sticks are macroalgae. they are called Neomeris annulata. I got a few of them too.
> 
> This is the best photo I have seen of them:


LMAO! That is an awesome tank!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe it's been 2 and a half years since I started this tank. I'd almost forgotten this thread too!

Since then, the tank has gone through two lengthy periods of green water and a complete restart, but now, finally, it has reached a point where I think it's presentable.

The current inhabitants are 4 striped damsels, 3 golden gregory damsels, and 2 yellow-tail damsels. Yes, an all damsel tank!

Oh, and the 3rd pic is a frag tank I set up to try propagating mushrooms.


----------



## babykillers (Oct 31, 2015)

you need more flow I think


----------

